# Is this a hybrid??



## Searchlights (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey guys, first post on the site  I was hoping someone could help me out. My friends mom tore down her 55 gallon tank and she gave me 5 "yellow labs" But a couple of them look like bumblebee's... but the lines are quite as pronounced, and they don't do into the dorsal fin. Any thoughts?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, it isn't a Yellow lab nor a "Bumblebee" Crabro.

Assuming this is not some rarer fish she had, I would think it a hybrid especially if this fish was born in her tank.


----------



## Searchlights (Sep 10, 2013)

Could it possibly be a rarer fish? I have no idea about her tank specs or anything. my friend just basically handed them to me lol.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Like noki said, if it was born in a tank it was probably a hybrid.


----------



## Searchlights (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahhhh ok  well thanks! i still like the little guy. he's got personality


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The presence of both vertical and horizontal barring is another pretty good indication that it's a hybrid. Very few pure species have both. He is kinda cool looking, though, and if his temperament is good you should enjoy him. Just don't distribute any of his offspring - you don't want someone else finding themselves in the same boat you are in...


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> The presence of both vertical and horizontal barring is another pretty good indication that it's a hybrid. Very few pure species have both.


It would be good to have another picture showing a nice profile view. I'm not sure if the angle of the picture is distorting the body shape. But Tropheops sometimes have a bit of a checkerboard pattern.









Kevin


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

StructureGuy said:


> nmcichlid-aholic said:
> 
> 
> > The presence of both vertical and horizontal barring is another pretty good indication that it's a hybrid. Very few pure species have both.
> ...


That's Exactly What My first Thought Was, Too. I keep Tropheops Sp. "Olive", And They Do Look Pretty Similar, With A Bit Of Horizontal Striping. The Face On The OP's Fish Didn't Look Quite Right For Tropheops, Though - A Little To Pointy. Better Pictures Would Help Make Sure.


----------

